# Verschmier - Effekt



## Inoxx_QM (16. Februar 2001)

Hallo Leute,

gibt es eigentlich auch einen "Schmier"-Effekt in Photoshop 6.0? Also so, wie z.B. in Corel Photopaint???
Cya


----------



## Nils Hitze (16. Februar 2001)

*Explanation :*

Filter --> Artistic : Smudge Stick
Filter --> Kunstfilter : Diagonal verwischen

Und den Schmierfinger in der Werkzeugleiste.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.
Pfote


----------



## Inoxx_QM (16. Februar 2001)

*Find ich nicht!*

Hallo,

wo ist denn der "Schmierfinger"?
Ich seh keinen!


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (16. Februar 2001)

klick da mal drauf... naja schätze sieht etwas anders aus das zeichen bei dir.. (is wegen standart und so) aber klicke mal dahin


----------



## Inoxx_QM (16. Februar 2001)

*Ich mein was anderes...*

Hallo,

ja danke erstmal...doch das ist nicht ganz was ich suche.
Das gezeigte ist ja nur ein Weichzeichner...ich möchte aber schmieren.
Also so, das wenn ich z.B. ne dunkle stelle habe und fange von dort aus an zu schmieren, dass dann der helle bereich dann auch dunkel wird...
Gibts das net???


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (16. Februar 2001)

joa, aber da is ja auch noch so eine Hand *G*... mit nem finger .. damit sollte es gehen.. oder du benutzt einfach

unter "Bild" - "Verflüssigen"
oder Tasten "umschalt + strg + x"


is eines davon was du meinen getutästtättätät?


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (16. Februar 2001)

sorry...


----------



## Inoxx_QM (17. Februar 2001)

*Ist nicht das was ich suche...*

Hallo,

leider ist es nicht ganz das was ich suche. 
Aber trotzdem danke!
CU


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (17. Februar 2001)

naja, sonst nehme einfach "Filter" - "Weichzeichnungsfilter" und dann dort Bewegungsunschärfe oder so...


----------



## Inoxx_QM (17. Februar 2001)

*Hmm....*

Hallo,

naja, ich möchte z.B. damit dann etwas verlängern.
Und dazu brauche ich nunmal den "Verwischer"
Das geht doch sogar mit Corel Photopaint (?!) :--


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (17. Februar 2001)

also ich mach das auch immer mit 

unter "Bild" - "Verflüssigen" 
oder Tasten "umschalt + strg + x" 

da sind die verschiedenen möglichen werkzeuge (auf der linken seite da)

das geht mit dem 1. button von oben links...


----------



## Inoxx_QM (17. Februar 2001)

*Ok, danke!*

Hallo Leute,

danke für eure Hilfe...dann mach ich es so, wie gesagt.
Werd das gleich mal ausprobieren. Danke an alle!
CU


----------

